# Freeridesession In Hamburg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## .:HaGbArD:. (22. März 2006)

Wer hat lust auf eine FREEREIDESESSION in Hamburg und umgebung???

hat wer hat nen vorschlag, wann wir wo fahren können????

bin für vorschläge immer offen.

im angebot: Hausstrecke (Müllberg, Poppenbüttel), Blankenese Treppen-DH...

Gruß
Phil 

PS: Streeter sind alle eingeladen, wenn wer lust hat..


----------



## bennööööt (22. März 2006)

also ich wäre auf jeden dabei,dann gibts wenigstens keine sinnlosen konflikte mehr zwischen frlern und streetern...^^

nur wann und wo müsste man noch überlegen  
ansonsten wäre alles klar  

Mfg. BEnnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkmetal (22. März 2006)

lol wollt grad ein neuen thread eröffnen.... wann treffen wir uns ich bin mir sicher das es mehr als 3 leute mit kommen ... april und wo genau? poppenbüttel hört sich gut an
hast du gut gemacht phil

ich bring dann Jan und noch ein paar andere leute mit also schonmal ca. 6 oder 7 leute  hehe
ob wir mal ne 100-marke schaffen?

MfG

Nel


----------



## bennööööt (22. März 2006)

mh,also bis zur 100er marke brauchts wohl noch n bisschen,aber ich denke das wirdzu schaffen sein 

Mfg .  Bennet


----------



## sandro (22. März 2006)

applaus applaus endlich ein neuer fred.  also ich komm auf jeden fall wie wäre der 15. oder 16. april. wo wir fahren weiß ich auch nicht. also ich fand blankeneese letztes mal ganz kuhl aber der müllberg is natürlich auch nicht schlecht. jedoch wird es auf dem mülli mit 30 leute etwas problematisch. und wenn es regnet is der müllberg immer sofort total matschig. also vielleicht bei sonnenschein auf dem müllberg und bei nicht so tollen wetter in blankeneese. aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch andere vorschläge.


----------



## Darkmetal (22. März 2006)

Das Ding ist wir müssen mal n bisschen mehr werbung machen ich glaub nicht das nur so n bisschen mund-zu-mund propaganda viel erreicht   ... obwohl warum wollen alle immer die 100-mann-marke erreichen... fällt mir erst jetzt auf... ist das eigentlich nicht ni bisschen kacke sogar?

 
naja 
MfG

Nel


----------



## bennööööt (22. März 2006)

mh,das ist halt so ne maaagische grenze^^  *g*


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (22. März 2006)

also, mir ist völlig wurst, wieviele leute kommen!!! hauptsache, die jenigen die kommen bringen gute laune und bock auf fahren mit!!  

letzte streetsession, waren ja auch nicht gerade viele leute vertreten, aber es war trotzdem lustig!! und ich habe diesmal viel mehr kontakte geknüpft, als bei der 1. streetsession, wo alle nur in ihren "grüppchen" herum hingen.. 

ich für meine teile werde trotzdem bei der nächsten streetsession teilnehmen (wenn ich es einrichten kann)!!!  

osterwochenende könnte klappen, müssen wir dann aber noch feintunen, wenn ich weiss, wie und ob ich da arbeiten muss...

Es sind naturlich auch alle anderen interessierten herzlich eigeladen teilzunahmen!!!!!!  

bis dahin!!
Ich....


----------



## simmons1984 (23. März 2006)

moin ich werde auch kommen wenn ich zeit hab, egal wo wir fahren spass haben kann man schliesslich überall also bis denn

p.s.: kommen eigentlich noch fotos vom letzten mal hier rein oder bleiben die in privaten lagern ?    bis dann johannes


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (23. März 2006)

simmons1984 schrieb:
			
		

> moin ich werde auch kommen wenn ich zeit hab, egal wo wir fahren spass haben kann man schliesslich überall also bis denn
> 
> p.s.: kommen eigentlich noch fotos vom letzten mal hier rein oder bleiben die in privaten lagern ?    bis dann johannes


Das ist die richtige einstellung!!!

ich habe ja nicht wirklich viele fotos gemacht, aber ich kann sie gerne noch mal posten!!  

Gruss
Phil


----------



## bennööööt (23. März 2006)

joa,wäre cool wenn dzu das machen würdest,denn ich haub auch noch keine gesehen,und wenn es von der größe her passt kannst du ja noch mal unser vid von der großen langen treppe reinhauen wo michel diesen sprung gemacht hat ;-)

Mfg. Bennet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (23. März 2006)

bennööööt schrieb:
			
		

> joa,wäre cool wenn dzu das machen würdest,denn ich haub auch noch keine gesehen,und wenn es von der größe her passt kannst du ja noch mal unser vid von der großen langen treppe reinhauen wo michel diesen sprung gemacht hat ;-)
> 
> Mfg. Bennet


jaja, was ihr nicht alles wollt...


----------



## bennööööt (23. März 2006)

.:HaGbArD:. schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist die richtige einstellung!!!
> 
> ich habe ja nicht wirklich viele fotos gemacht, aber ich kann sie gerne noch mal posten!!
> 
> ...




Wenn man es schon anbiete sollte man nicht mekkern wenn extrawünsche kommen     

Mfg.   Bennet


----------



## sandro (23. März 2006)

da die STREETsession jetzt am 16.4 stattfindet schlag ich vor unsere FREERIDEsession am 23.4 zu machen. da vielleicht manche zu beiden wollen. habt ihr noch spot vorschläge???


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (23. März 2006)

das is ne woche später, oder??? sollte klappen!!

Spot: Mülli....

Gruß
Phil


----------



## sandro (24. März 2006)

da die meisten ja gar nicht wissen wo der müllberg ist können wir es ja so machen das ihr alle um 12:00 zur bahnstation in langenhorn markt kommt und dann fahren wir zusammen dort hin.


----------



## bennööööt (24. März 2006)

klingt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fl1p (24. März 2006)

Ah, klingt gut.
Den Streetsession-Thread verfolge ich auch schon seit längerem und muss sagen, eine Abgrenzung davon ist vielleicht echt ganz sinnvoll.

Ich denke mal, dass ich kommen werde, vielleicht ist der Felix ja auch dabei...


----------



## Nigge (30. März 2006)

sandro schrieb:
			
		

> da die meisten ja gar nicht wissen wo der müllberg ist können wir es ja so machen das ihr alle um 12:00 zur bahnstation in langenhorn markt kommt und dann fahren wir zusammen dort hin.





Hey Ihr !!
Ich wohne 5 min vom müllberg entfernt und wollte nur kurz sagen, wer faul ist und sein bike schonen will soll die S-1 bis S-Poppenbüttel nehmen und dann den Bus (178 Richtung Heimgarten) bis Heimgarten. Der Bus Fährt direkt zum Müllberg!


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (31. März 2006)

Nigge schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Ihr !!
> Ich wohne 5 min vom müllberg entfernt und wollte nur kurz sagen, wer faul ist und sein bike schonen will soll die S-1 bis S-Poppenbüttel nehmen und dann den Bus (178 Richtung Heimgarten) bis Heimgarten. Der Bus Fährt direkt zum Müllberg!


Hi Nigge!!

Danke für die Info!! gibt es auch nen bus ab richtung Garstedt?? komm doch mal mit zum mülli.. wenn es nicht mehr sumpfgebiet ist!! einfach mal bei uns melden, wegen genauen tag und zeit!! 


Ride On
Phil


----------



## Nigge (31. März 2006)

So Phil, 
wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab: Es gibt einen Bus ab Garstedt nämlich auch der 178 richtung S-Poppenbüttel. Aussteigen müsst ihr Heimgarten.
Ich kann leider nicht mit zum Mülli, denn ich hab nen Ramenbruch und mein Knie darf ich erstmal nicht zu doll anstrengen! Sonst würde ich immer gerne mitkommen!!


----------



## dem888 (3. April 2006)

Moin was fahrt ihr den alle so für Bikes? Bin ich mit nem Dirt Bike ( Mavic Deemax und Z1 Freeride   ) bei euch richtig oder wie siehts aus?  Wenns zum Müllberg geht bin ich evt. dabei . Was gibt es denn da so für Jumps und drops??? 

Julian


----------



## jannetitus (3. April 2006)

ich komme vllt auch mit 1-2 mann


----------



## sandro (4. April 2006)

@demo888 klar kannste mit einem dirtbike kommen. wir haben nur keine dirtsprünge... es sind zwei DH vorhanden mit vielen kleinen sprüngen und ner menge steilkurven (sehr technisch) und ein north shore drop von circa 2m höhe (kann aber auch bis 3m oder 4m gesprungen werden). dann sind da noch die fußwege die den berg hochfuhren, die sind sehr steinig und auch ganz witzig zum runter düsen.achja die steile seite des berges kann man mit top speed runter. dort ist auch noch ein weiter sprung geplant.


----------



## jannetitus (4. April 2006)

gibts fotos von der strecke???


----------



## dem888 (4. April 2006)

cool höhrt sich ja ganz geil an. Schaffe es aber leider nich mehr mein Bike von meinen Verwanten abzuhohlen bis Ostern .  Nächste mal bin ich aber dabei. Schreibt mir ne Mail wenn was neues geplant is.


----------



## sandro (4. April 2006)

es findet am 23.4 statt das ist ein WE nach ostern. vielleicht bekommst du dein bike ja bis dahin.
so weit ich weiß gibt es keine aktuellen fotos vom müllberg. müsst ihr sonst mal hagbard fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennööööt (4. April 2006)

achja,was isn jetz eigentlich?fahren wir ostern nach klein nordende oder fahren wir nach malente?ich persönlich wäre ja fürs verbessern unserer sprungkünste in klein nordende  

Mfg. Bennet


----------



## sandro (4. April 2006)

ich glaub ich fahr bis 1.05 nirgendwo mehr hin. mein fahrrad will nicht mehr so wie ich  muss wohl schnellst möglich ein big air her


----------



## bennööööt (4. April 2006)

wieso das denn jetz?was geht denn mit deinem rad?
erzhäl mal. 

Mfg. Bennet


----------



## sandro (4. April 2006)

bin heut auf ein baumstamm gefahren, also nicht quer rüber sondern halt oben drauf, dann abgerutscht, dann derbst abgepackt, dann helm schon wieder im arsch, dann fahrrad nachgeguckt, dann gesehen das lenker und gabel irgendwie komisch verdreht aussehen. dann lenker wieder hingedreht und dann gabel nachgeschaut, gottseidank gabel nicht verzogen. dabei ist mir gestern erst die untere rollen meiner kefü zerbröselt und davor erst das schaltauge gebrochen, und das alles in einem monat, manoman ich sollte mich echt zurückhalten


----------



## Michel.M. (5. April 2006)

klein nord ende??? Wenn schon dennschon malente was willstn in Klein Noird ende auser north Shoren fahren ???


----------



## bennööööt (5. April 2006)

also ich war einmal da und es war geil... ich hätte dieses wochendende bock drauf,nächstes dann malente


----------



## Darkmetal (5. April 2006)

sag mal michel wo wohnst du eigentlich wir haben dich letztens bei dömane gesehen mit deinem "alltags-bike" falls du dich noch erinnerst (war vor 2 wochen)

MfG

Nel


----------



## bennööööt (5. April 2006)

in norddeutschland wohnt er


----------



## püppi-bikes (17. April 2006)

bleibt es beim 23.04. um 12:00 am langenhorner markt und dann zum mülli ?????? wollt nur mal nach haken, weil sich hier seit tagen nichts mehr tut mit beiträgen oder anregungen für spots.
wer kommt denn alles ?? mit wieviel leuten kann man rechnen, vorraus gesetzt das wetter spielt mit

FEEDBACK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennööööt (17. April 2006)

also morgen wird auf jeden fall etwas statt finden am mülli,die hh freeriders sind vertreten und es kommen noch ein par andere leute aus lüneburg???
wir treffen uns in garstedt um ca. 11h morgens. das heisst wir sind ca. um 11:10 
in langenhorn nord von wo aus wir richtung mülli fahren.foraussetzung aber ist gutes oder bzw. wetter bei dem es nicht regnet... en ganz kleiner schauer ist nix schlimmes.. Mfg. Bennet


----------



## sandro (17. April 2006)

@püppi-bikes ja klar der termin steht noch. wie viele kommen ist ziemlich schwer zu sagen. vielleicht werden es ja über 30??? kann aber auch passieren das nur 5 leute kommen sowie auf der streetsession gestern, da waren wohl auch nur ein paar leute.


----------



## püppi-bikes (19. April 2006)

@ sandro
da kann man nur hoffen das es nicht wieder aus eimern pieselt.
wir kommen dann zu dritt oder auch mehr, fahren von alsterdorf aus mit dem rad. bleibt treffpunkt und uhrzeit ??
bist du denn auch da?? frag nur, weil du ja dein bike wohl an nem baumstamm halb zerlegt hast( oder kommst du schon mit deinem BIG AIR )


----------



## sandro (19. April 2006)

ja teffpunkt und uhrzeit bleibt. also ich komm auf jeden fall. wahrscheinlich jedoch mit irgendeinem <<zur schule fahr fahrrad>>. da es mit dem big air wohl nur etwas wird wenn ich mega riesen glück habe. ich bin dafür das ein paar von den hamburg-freeridern nochmal vorher zum müllberg kommen um dort die strecken zu pflegen!!! bis dann


----------



## Darkmetal (19. April 2006)

Ich werde nicht kommen können... hatte nen kleinen Unfall

Wünsch euch viel spaß 

Mfg
Nel


----------



## sandro (20. April 2006)

was ist denn schlimmes passiert???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkmetal (20. April 2006)

nix besonderes... kleiner drop ist n kleines bisschen schief gegangen


----------



## sandro (21. April 2006)

also es gibt schlechte nachrichten für alle die am sonntag kommen wollten: *die FREERIDESESSION fällt leider aus *da keiner von den hamburg-freeridern kommen kann. tut mir sehr leid aber wir können es ja vielleicht mal zu einem günstiegeren datum machen da die strecken auf dem mülli sowieso noch nicht top sind und es dort immernoch relativ matschig ist.


----------



## bennööööt (21. April 2006)

also wir waren pis eben da und es war geil, wir haben nen neuen sprung gebaut über den baumstamm usw. waren bei dieser sand/kiesabladestelle haben da 2 jumps gebaut.und es war trocken  

aber es können ja die die können am sonntag nach malente kommen...

Mfg. Bennet


----------



## püppi-bikes (22. April 2006)

dieses shiet wetter macht uns z.zt ja echt jede session kaputt.
lasst uns das nächste mal einfach kurzfristig was ausmachen, ist wohl einfacher dann das wetter einzuschätzen.

see you and good bye


----------



## trafko (26. April 2006)

moinsen erstmal ....
also ich hätte auch schon mal interesse mit euch n bissl zu biken .... muss dazu aber noch sagen das ich ein mittelmäßiger nooby bin, was aber wohl daran liegt das es bei uns hier ( Boizenburg ) ehr mau aussieht mit drops und soweiter. Aber hätte schonmal bock mein biggi auch mal etwas mehr zuzumuten! Also denn einfach mal bescheid sagen!!!


----------



## sandro (26. April 2006)

es ist noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen! bei uns bist du immer willkommen!


----------



## trafko (26. April 2006)

danke danke .... ja wenn das so is, wie gesagt einfach mal bescheid sagen und ich bin dabei!!1 außer vom 9-11 juni da werd ich wohl in willingen sein *freu*


----------



## bennööööt (26. April 2006)

moin sandro,du nimmst mir die worte aus dem munde^^ ,klar,bei uns is jeder willkommen.

Wie wäre es wenn ich den nightride mal hier ankündige? ach ich machs einfach mal: 

Nightride am samstag den 29.4 !!! treffpunkt und uhrzeit folgen noch.

Bennet


----------



## jannetitus (29. April 2006)

ja also heute is der 29. und ich hab nix von ner uhrzeit oder nem treffpunkt hier gesehen, schade wäre gerne mitgefahren...


----------



## bennööööt (30. April 2006)

oh ja,sry,total vergessen...war aber eh kack wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jannetitus (30. April 2006)

ok aber sag bescheid wenn es wieder los geht!


----------



## bennööööt (30. April 2006)

also morgen würde in klein nordende was stattfinden


----------



## jannetitus (30. April 2006)

morgen ja ma sehen wie ich dahin komme das sind immer 2 stunden zugafahren weißte..... aber ich gzucke ma was ich noch regeln kann


----------



## trafko (1. Mai 2006)

wo kommstn her wenn de 2 stunden mit dem zug fahren muss??


----------



## püppi-bikes (2. Mai 2006)

@trafko
nicht bös sein, aber wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil 
im profil steht doch NORDSEE St.Peter O...
ich hab es gelesen
hihi


----------



## trafko (2. Mai 2006)

hehe ja ups mein fehler ...!!! naja schule is ja auch schon n bissl her da kann man schon leicht verblöden!


----------



## jannetitus (4. Mai 2006)

ach auch wenn man in der schule is kann man recht gut verblöden^^  aber egal kommen wir zum wichtigen wann gehts wieder ma ab?


----------



## bennööööt (4. Mai 2006)

samstag in klein nordende


----------



## fl1p (4. Mai 2006)

Ich bin für sehr bald, ist ja gerade mal recht konstantes Wetter.
Wo sollte das ganze denn überhaupt stattfinden ?


|EDIT|: zu langsam ;P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shapeking (5. Mai 2006)

Also wenn ihr nach Klein Nordende kommt dann schnappt euch am Ende des Tages bitte ne Schaufel (auch mal zwischendurch) und bringt alles das was ihr im Laufe des Tages gefahren seid wenigstens wieder in den Zustand wie ihr es vorgefunden habt. Ich will hier niemanden verärgern aber am Ende stehen wieder nur zwei Leute da die bauen und restaurieren, der Rest fährt. Und es wird bitte nichts an den Sprüngen verändert ohne bei mir oder einem anderen Mitglied gefragt zu haben. Außerdem finde ich es gar nicht Lustig das am Montag (wo alles noch relativ matschig und nass war irgendwelche Leute auf den Dirts beim großen Startturm gefahren sind. Einige Menschen wissen nicht wieviel arbeit da drin steckt. Ich hoffe ihr versteht das. Wenn ihr Verständnis dafür habt dann seid ihr auch gern bei uns willkommen.
Ich freu mich schon auf ne schöne Session.


----------



## püppi-bikes (3. Juni 2006)

anscheinend passiert hier schon seit längerem nichts mehr.

fahr morgen mit nem kollegen nach klein nordende, wir starten mit dem rad so gegen kurz nach zehn in richtung altona.
wenn wer lust hat, treffpunkt bahnhof altona ab 10.30 uhr

p.s.: wir werden nicht warten und die erste bahn nehmen die wir kriegen,
        werden wohl gegen 10.45 in altona sein


----------



## shapeking (4. Juni 2006)

Ich bin am Sonntag auf jeden fall in Klein Nordende.


----------



## bennööööt (4. Juni 2006)

hmmm,ma schauen,vll komm ich auch noch vorbei


----------



## shapeking (4. Juni 2006)

Ich denke ich bin morgen wahrscheinlich wieder in Klein Nordende, wenn es das wetter zulässt.


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (15. Juni 2006)

Wenn ihr jemanden auf meinem rotem Cube Aim rum radeln seht, haut ihr bitte um, und sagt mir bitte bescheid.. mir wurde gestern am hellen tag mein bike, vor der haustür von einem kumpel in hamburg langenhorn geklaut!!

anbei nochmal ein foto, allerdings ist mittlerweil die vordere bremsleitung gekürzt und ein neuer Sattel (SDG F-Sytle (Schwarz)) montiert!!

wie gesagt, falls das jemand sieht, keine gnade walten lassen, nurwas mich über lassen  

Danke
Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Serviceecke (2. August 2006)

Moin Moin an alle

Alles bissle Tod hier , ich will mal wieder Leben in die Bude bringen und würde eine Dirt-Freeridesession starten, bock ???
Das ganze würde in Boberg stattfinden, macht eigentlich ziemlich bock da zu fahren da es  abwechselung gibt !
Ich bin am Sonntag schon einmal mit paar Kollegen da und fahr das ding mal ein  Wir machen paar Videos und pics die wir dann hier Posten damit ihr euch paar eindrücke machen könnt also wer Lsut hat und bock auf Biken is herzlichst wilkommen . Das ganze würde wohl noch in den Ferein an einem Samstag oder Sonntag stattfinden, genaueres folgt dann am Sonntag also wer Lust hat bitte melden 


Grüße vom Allrounder Jan


----------



## trafko (3. August 2006)

jo ... denn hau mal n paar pics und soweiter durch .... hätte interesse!!!!


----------



## fl1p (5. August 2006)

Joa, hätt ich auch mal wieder Lust druff.

Bildääär, Foddos, Vidäos ! : )


----------



## Serviceecke (7. August 2006)

So erstmal moin 
Also war gestern da, war derbe lustich
Naja also die pics und ein-zwei Videos folgen in den nächsten Tagen sind noch bei nem Kumpel der muss die erstmal aufn PC haun.
Joa sonst so mal zu den strecken also das Motto is sehr oft :"Wer sein rad liebt der schiebt" ^^. Also zu mindest bei den vereinzelten Strecken ( Paar Im Naturschutzgelegene Wege) Die sind zu Steil zum fahren. ansonsten ist das nich grad das übertriebene Freeride oder Dirt Paradise sondern merh so ein Berg ab rauschen und dabei ein paar Treppen mit nehmen, mehr oder minder. Aber es macht Laune  Es gibt ein-zwei gute "Hügel" zum rein jumpen aber leider mit nem sehr kurzem auslauf!

So das wars dann erstmal fürs erste. Wie gesagt ich melde mich in den nächsten Tagen nochmal. 

Grüße Jan


----------



## RuNN3r (7. August 2006)

Serviceecke schrieb:
			
		

> So erstmal moin
> Also war gestern da, war derbe lustich
> Naja also die pics und ein-zwei Videos folgen in den nächsten Tagen sind noch bei nem Kumpel der muss die erstmal aufn PC haun.
> Joa sonst so mal zu den strecken also das Motto is sehr oft :"Wer sein rad liebt der schiebt" ^^. Also zu mindest bei den vereinzelten Strecken ( Paar Im Naturschutzgelegene Wege) Die sind zu Steil zum fahren. ansonsten ist das nich grad das übertriebene Freeride oder Dirt Paradise sondern merh so ein Berg ab rauschen und dabei ein paar Treppen mit nehmen, mehr oder minder. Aber es macht Laune  Es gibt ein-zwei gute "Hügel" zum rein jumpen aber leider mit nem sehr kurzem auslauf!
> ...



Moin,
hier die versprochenen Bilder und Videos aus "BoBerg". Ich hab das ganze in einer .rar-datei verpackt und bei rapidshare hochgeladen. 
http://rapidshare.de/files/28530311/bike_forum_boberg.rar.html  
ich hoffe es weiß jeder wie man da rutnerläd. Wer es net weiß, kann mir ne PM schicken.
Hoffe es gefällt euch. Ist halt nur ein kleiner "vorgeschmack" auf das was es da gibt. 

Bis denne
RuNN3r


----------



## trafko (7. August 2006)

Ok jungs ich will ja nich fies sein oder so aber .... lol!!! das nich euer ernst das ihr unter freeride versteht von nem 30cm hohen gullideckel zu springen oder??? Und außerdem hab ich fast bei keinem auf den vids irgendwas in sachen Körperschutz gesehn ( Helm, kneeguards usw.)! Dann würd ich ehr sagen kommt mal in mein kleines Kaff da gibs mehr zu erleben ... ! Sorry


----------



## Serviceecke (8. August 2006)

Spaß  
Kann ich verstehen is auch nich so übertriebener Freeride aber hier in Hamburg is sonst echt Tote hose  
Schutz brauchst du bei den "popel" Strecken nich, zumindest nich wirklich!
Wenn du was hast was nich all zuweit weg ist kannst ja was posten, thx

Grüße Jan


----------



## trafko (8. August 2006)

Naja aber in HH gibs doch einiges wie z.B. http://www.hamburg-freeriders.de !!
Das sieht bei den jungs doch ziemlich goeil aus!!! wollte da eigentlich auch schonmal hin aber mir war in den letzten wochen das wetter zu heiß ...


----------



## The Offspring (10. August 2006)

dazu muss man sagen das z.z.t eh das halbe team in den ferien ist


----------



## seth gecko (10. August 2006)

trafko schrieb:
			
		

> Naja aber in HH gibs doch einiges wie z.B. http://www.hamburg-freeriders.de !!
> Das sieht bei den jungs doch ziemlich goeil aus!!! wollte da eigentlich auch schonmal hin aber mir war in den letzten wochen das wetter zu heiß ...



   ich kann dir sagen der von den hamburg freeriders genutzte müllberg ist ungefähr richtig ********...ich wohn da auch in der nähe und bin da früher noch mit meinen kinderrädern gefahren.. also wirklich das als wirklichen freeride spot auszuzeichnen ist schon ne frevelei am freeride sport...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (10. August 2006)

na denn hau doch mal paar geile spots im kreis HH durch, die du als empfehlenswert betrachten würdest!!!


----------



## The Offspring (10. August 2006)

seth gecko schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann dir sagen der von den hamburg freeriders genutzte müllberg ist ungefähr richtig ********...ich wohn da auch in der nähe und bin da früher noch mit meinen kinderrädern gefahren.. also wirklich das als wirklichen freeride spot auszuzeichnen ist schon ne frevelei am freeride sport...



wenn du son toller bist und alle spots kennst ... dann nen uns doch mal n par in unserer nähe ....:

bin mir sicher du wirst uns da bestimmt weiterhelfen können


----------



## kitor (12. August 2006)

> ich kann dir sagen der von den hamburg freeriders genutzte müllberg ist ungefähr richtig ********...ich wohn da auch in der nähe und bin da früher noch mit meinen kinderrädern gefahren.. also wirklich das als wirklichen freeride spot auszuzeichnen ist schon ne frevelei am freeride sport...



Wenn ich mir Deine Fotos so anschau fährst Du ja auch heut noch mit Kinderrädern...Insofern passt´s doch?


----------



## trafko (12. August 2006)

RECHT HAT ER


----------



## coma1976 (12. August 2006)

labert ihr ihr hier nur doof rum und macht auf cool??????
müllberg minus 10 jahre=kleiner=kinderradtauglich
außerdem mal nicht so abfällig nur weil er dirt fährt und nich soon cooles dh bike
-soll doch jeder so machen wie er will hauptsache spaß oder nicht....
wie siehts denn aus mit biken,meeting in hh is doch nu goldener herbst???


----------



## kitor (13. August 2006)

coma1976 schrieb:
			
		

> labert ihr ihr hier nur doof rum und macht auf cool??????
> müllberg minus 10 jahre=kleiner=kinderradtauglich
> außerdem mal nicht so abfällig nur weil er dirt fährt und nich soon cooles dh bike
> -soll doch jeder so machen wie er will hauptsache spaß oder nicht....
> wie siehts denn aus mit biken,meeting in hh is doch nu goldener herbst???



recht hast Du und peace

Könnte ruhig mal wieder a bissl schöner draußen werden, dann gehts wieder los.


----------



## seth gecko (13. August 2006)

hab ich in irgendeinerweise gesagt das hamburg gut für freeride ist bzw. das ich freeride fahre?? ich kann mich daran NICHT erinnern.. ich habe lediglich meiner meinung aus erfahrung kund getan
und nur mal so an den ober krassen mit seinem heftigen nicolai, glaubst du weil mami und papi dir das geld in den ARSCH schieben, weil sie keine zeit und kein bock haben/hatten sich mit dir zu beschäftigen bzw. in irgendeiner weise auseinander zu setzen bist du jetzt n heftiger?? ach und wenns um meine bilder geht an denen du was auszusetzen hast solltest du lieber mal in deine gallery gucken, also ich hab da keine wirklichen bilder von "krasser" action gesehen, stattdessen muss du mit deinen vielen teuren teilen rumprollen/prahlen, also halt ma schön die füße still.


----------



## The Offspring (13. August 2006)

seth gecko schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich in irgendeinerweise gesagt das hamburg gut für freeride ist bzw. das ich freeride fahre?? ich kann mich daran NICHT erinnern.. ich habe lediglich meiner meinung aus erfahrung kund getan
> und nur mal so an den ober krassen mit seinem heftigen nicolai, glaubst du weil mami und papi dir das geld in den ARSCH schieben, weil sie keine zeit und kein bock haben/hatten sich mit dir zu beschäftigen bzw. in irgendeiner weise auseinander zu setzen bist du jetzt n heftiger?? ach und wenns um meine bilder geht an denen du was auszusetzen hast solltest du lieber mal in deine gallery gucken, also ich hab da keine wirklichen bilder von "krasser" action gesehen, stattdessen muss du mit deinen vielen teuren teilen rumprollen/prahlen, also halt ma schön die füße still.



ey meister halt mal den ball flach und zieh hier nich die eltern rein ... nur weil dir keine passenden argumente einfallen oder was? 

ich finde wir beenden jetz den ganzen shice und irgendjmd. schlägt mal n termin und nen treffpunkt vor ...

mfg


----------



## kitor (14. August 2006)

seth gecko schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich in irgendeinerweise gesagt das hamburg gut für freeride ist bzw. das ich freeride fahre?? ich kann mich daran NICHT erinnern.. ich habe lediglich meiner meinung aus erfahrung kund getan
> und nur mal so an den ober krassen mit seinem heftigen nicolai, glaubst du weil mami und papi dir das geld in den ARSCH schieben, weil sie keine zeit und kein bock haben/hatten sich mit dir zu beschäftigen bzw. in irgendeiner weise auseinander zu setzen bist du jetzt n heftiger?? ach und wenns um meine bilder geht an denen du was auszusetzen hast solltest du lieber mal in deine gallery gucken, also ich hab da keine wirklichen bilder von "krasser" action gesehen, stattdessen muss du mit deinen vielen teuren teilen rumprollen/prahlen, also halt ma schön die füße still.




 

ich glaube Du solltest nochmal den Benimmkurs Teil I "Grundlagen" besuchen. Bis dahin bitte in diesem Forum in der Abteilung "Kindergarten" posten.

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Offspring (14. August 2006)

recht hat er


----------



## seth gecko (14. August 2006)

ich lach mich kaputt wenn ihr mal in den verlauf guckt werdet ihr feststellen das ich nur meine meinung dar gelegt habe und dann von sämtlichen leuten verbal angegriffen wurde also würde ich sagen solltet ihr kleinen kinder nochmal in den benimm kurs gehen da ich mich nur verteidigt habe also hier nicht so rum, wischt euch ma die pipi aus den augen. denn wer hier rummuckt und sich wundert das er was zurück bekommt ist ganz schön hohl und erbärmlich...   
ihr seid echt die oberlacher..
naja mädels das wird mir alles n bisschen zu nervig und um als gutes beispiel vorran zu gehen vor allem in dem gedanken das davoZ wieder kommt werd ich mich jetzt zurück ziehen..
  und jetzt schaltet zurück atmet tief durch und zählt bis zehn


----------



## The Offspring (14. August 2006)

seth gecko schrieb:
			
		

> ich lach mich kaputt wenn ihr mal in den verlauf guckt werdet ihr feststellen das ich nur meine meinung dar gelegt habe und dann von sämtlichen leuten verbal angegriffen wurde also würde ich sagen solltet ihr kleinen kinder nochmal in den benimm kurs gehen da ich mich nur verteidigt habe also hier nicht so rum, wischt euch ma die pipi aus den augen. denn wer hier rummuckt und sich wundert das er was zurück bekommt ist ganz schön hohl und erbärmlich...
> ihr seid echt die oberlacher..
> naja mädels das wird mir alles n bisschen zu nervig und um als gutes beispiel vorran zu gehen vor allem in dem gedanken das davoZ wieder kommt werd ich mich jetzt zurück ziehen..
> und jetzt schaltet zurück atmet tief durch und zählt bis zehn



wenn hier einer erbärmlich is dann bist DU das ... du hast gleich die eltern reingezogen etc. das is ASOZIAL und zwar vom feinsten.

wenn du nichmal kritik vertragen kannst dann is das dein problem und nicht unser ... also schreib vernünftig oder GARNICHT


----------



## seth gecko (14. August 2006)

The Offspring schrieb:
			
		

> wenn hier einer erbärmlich is dann bist DU das ... du hast gleich die eltern reingezogen etc. das is ASOZIAL und zwar vom feinsten.
> 
> wenn du nichmal kritik vertragen kannst dann is das dein problem und nicht unser ... also schreib vernünftig oder GARNICHT


----------



## coma1976 (15. August 2006)

so ist gut jetzt-is er weg????
gut sieht so aus schreiben kann er nicht mehr....
wir sollten zum biken ja ein we nehmen oder???
wie siehts aus mit dem 9.9.2006?
punkt zwei: welche location nehmen wir
...
vorschlag harburger berge+fischbeker heide/truppenübungsplatz
so und nun seid ihr dran....


----------



## fl1p (17. August 2006)

Keine Ahnung ob ich es schon geschrieben hatte, aber ich wäre auch dabei.
09.09. wäre für mich ideal, da ich vorher keine Zeit habe, und am 15. bis 17.09. ist die Eröffnung von der neuen Downhillstrecke in Thale/Harz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Offspring (17. August 2006)

hmm, also am 9ten kann ich dann nich... hab klassen abschlussfahrt


----------



## coma1976 (18. August 2006)

The Offspring schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, also am 9ten kann ich dann nich... hab klassen abschlussfahrt



man muß halt prioritäten setzen


----------



## coma1976 (20. August 2006)

vielleicht mal zusagen oder änderungswünsche ansonsten wird das nix...


----------



## The Offspring (20. August 2006)

nach dem 11.9    dann steh ich wieder zur verfügung


----------



## Hyp3r (20. August 2006)

seth du bist echt n idiot, auch wenn ich die Hamburg freeriders bzw. den Müllberg nicht so cool finde, würden die dich auf ihrer strecke allesamt abziehen...


----------



## assi rider (20. August 2006)

Sacht ma, statt streiten is doch besser mit radfahrn, oder?

Wenn ich gerade beim Thema bin, als Neuharburger brauch ich paar Leute zum fahrn. So CC mit bissel springen. 
Gebt bescheid, dann gehts los.


----------



## The Offspring (20. August 2006)

Hyp3r schrieb:
			
		

> seth du bist echt n idiot, auch wenn ich die Hamburg freeriders bzw. den Müllberg nicht so cool finde, würden die dich auf ihrer strecke allesamt abziehen...



THX für die unterstützung


----------



## seth gecko (20. August 2006)

Hyp3r schrieb:
			
		

> seth du bist echt n idiot, auch wenn ich die Hamburg freeriders bzw. den Müllberg nicht so cool finde, würden die dich auf ihrer strecke allesamt abziehen...


----------



## Hyp3r (20. August 2006)

was gibts denn da zu lachen?
Wenn du Michel zum battle auf dem Müllberg herausforderst werde ich hoechstpersoenlich mitkommen und die Zeit stoppen und wenn du siegst darfst du mich 3 tage lang auslachen und mir auf den arsch hauen

edith sagt: der fairheit halber sollte man noch nen dirt contest machen da die Hamburg Freeriders nicht so viel dirt fahren wie der Nils.


----------



## seth gecko (21. August 2006)

tja jannik da freeride nicht meine disziplin ist kannst du auf ein rennen länger warten...
und wie schon in einem früheren post angekündigt bin ich raus.
alle holen tief luft und zählen bis 10. peace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hyp3r (21. August 2006)

so zieht er sich aus der affaire 


			
				seth gecko schrieb:
			
		

> tja jannik da freeride nicht meine disziplin ist kannst du auf ein rennen länger warten...
> und wie schon in einem früheren post angekündigt bin ich raus.
> alle holen tief luft und zählen bis 10. peace



Freeriden kannste nix aber den maulwurfshügel kannste angeblich mit nem kinderfahrrad runterfahren...


----------



## fl1p (6. September 2006)

Und, gibts was neues ?
Sonst fahr ich lieber in den Harz nach Schulenberg...


----------



## sandro (6. September 2006)

*diesen sonntag in klein nordende jam session!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
und samstag in pinneberg! doch da hab ich nichts mit zu tun


----------



## HiLLs (6. April 2008)

moin!

ist zwar schon bisschen lange her das thema! Aber ich wäre auch dabei!!!
Poppenbüttel hört sich gut an.


----------

